# Facebook problem



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

I created an account a few days ago, and now every time I go to the page, I get an "Account Confirmed" message that briefly pops up then goes away. I had an account once before under a different name, and after I confirmed it (via email in both cases), I never saw the message again. Is there some way to stop it from appearing?

Thanks.


----------

